# ماذا تعرف عن المدينة العائمة فوق الماء؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (26 مايو 2009)

]

فينيسيا (البندقية)، حيث يتعايش السكان مع الطبيعة بكل متغيراتها التي تقدمها من ماء ويابسة على بقعة صغيرة من الأرض، وحيث تقف التكنولوجيا والحضارة الحديثة عاجزة عن مد يد المساعدة لانتشال المدينة من الغرق. هذه المدينة التي ألهمت كثيراً من الشعراء والفنانين والكتاب، وما زالت السينما تستخدمها كخلفية رومانسية لكثير من أعمالها، موطن كازانوفا الإيطالي، وملجأ دون خوان الأسباني، أكثر الشخصيات الرومانسية شهرة، تدعو سائحها لقضاء إجازة مختلفة في العنوان والمضمون​





عندما تذكر مقاطعة فينيتو في إيطاليا لا بد وأن يتوارد إلى الخاطر مباشرة اسم مدينة البندقية والبحيرة الكبيرة، الجندول، الجسور والكرنفالات والمهرجانات الكبيرة خصوصاً مهرجان الأقنعة. هذه المدينة التي تعود بتاريخها إلى عهود قديمة يُعتقد بأن أوائل من قطنها كانوا من المهاجرين النازحين من بطش البرابرة، والطرواديين الناجين من الحصار الكبير، ومع حلول العهد الروماني بدأت المدينة بالازدهار كمنطقة سياحية يؤمها النبلاء والقياصرة فقط، على رغم وجود مناطق متفرقة عاش فيها صيادو السمك وبعض المهاجرين من بلدان مجاورة​.







أنشأت المدينة بشكل رسمي عام 421 م وفي ذلك الوقت كانت تورتشيللو هي المركز التجاري الأهم، حيث انطلق ماركو بولو في رحلته الاستكشافية الأولى باتجاه الصين. لكنها ولمدة قد تتجاوز الألف عام احتلت مكانتها كقوة تجارية مهمة على وجه الأرض باعتبارها الممر البحري الواصل بين الشرق والغرب. ولم تتنازل اليوم عن مركزها هذا إلا لتكون أهم مركز ثقافي وسياحي في أوروبا، يستضيف السواح من كل بلدان العالم ويقدم لهم تحفاً معمارية، وآثاراً فنية صنعها كبار الفنانين الإيطاليين على مر العصور، وحافظ سكانها عليها من الضياع والزوال رغم ما يتهددها من خطر العوامل الطبيعية من فيضانات وسيول وأمطار، وما زالت تنتصب اليوم بشموخ على أطراف مياه الأدرياتيكي​





بنيت المدينة على 117 جزيرة صغيرة و150 قناة مياه وحوالي 409 جسور في منتصف بحيرة فينيتا ترسم شكلاً هلالياً على المياه، لا يفصلها عن البحر الأدرياتيكي إلا مجموعة من الجزر الصغيرة وأشباه الجزر. فينيسيا القديمة تقسم إلى ستة أقسام سان ماركو، دورسودورو، سان بولو، سانتا كروتشه، كاناريجيو، وكاستيللو. وقد تبدو من هذا التقسيم كبيرة، لكن الواقع ان الطريق بين شمال المدينة وتحديداً كاناريجيو إلى جنوبها في دورسودورو لن يأخذ أكثر من 30 دقيقة سيراً على الأقدام. أما الشارع الرئيسي غراند كانال، وهو عبارة عن ممر يرسم شكل الحرف S على المياه، فهوالأكثر شهرة لأنه يعبر المقاطعات الست على طول المدينة ابتداء من محطة القطار من بياتسا روما وانتهاء بساحة سان ماركو​.







ومكان ترك مع ازدهار المنطقة وزيادة عدد السكان توسعت فينيسيا معمارياً إلى محيط يتجاوز 145 كم مروراً بتورتشيللو، بورانو، ومورانو التي تشتهر بصناعة زجاج مورانو الملون الذي ينتج فيها وبشكل يدوي حتى اليوم بالطريقة ذاتها التي ابتدأ فيها منذ القرن العاشر الميلادي عندما استقدم من دمشق. ويبدو هذا الامتداد على بحيرة فينيتا وكأنه فسيفساء من الجزر تزين مياه البحيرة حتى الرأس الجنوبي منها، حيث توجد المدينة الصناعية، ز أكبر نسبة سكانية.
​





درجت العادة عند زيارة منتجع أو مدينة سياحية استئجار سيارة للتجول في شوارعها وحاراتها، لكن فينيسيا واحدة من مدن قليلة في العالم التي تتيح لزوارها فرصة الاكتشاف والتجول في طرقاتها بشكل متميز، ممتع ورومانسي. وعلى رغم كثافة انتشار اللوحات والاشارات المرورية في الطرقات لمساعدة المارة في الوصول إلى ساحة سان ماركو، الساحة الرئيسية والأهم، أو ريالتو بأقصر الطرق وأسهلها، إلا أن مجالات الضياع في غياهب هذه الحارات الضيقة المرصوفة بالأحجار كبيرة جداً، وذلك ما يزيد من متعة الرحلة وتشويقها. ففي كل مرة يقطع السائح الحارة يجد اكتشافاً جديداً وبعداً آخر للمدينة. ولا يعني ذلك عدم توافر باصات النقل العام إلا أنها في الواقع غير ممتعة ولا تضيف للرحلة أي معنى
​





الباصات المائية أو ما يطلق عليها فابوريتو، متوافرة بكثافة وقد تكون الرحلة رقم واحد أهمها على الإطلاق خصوصاً عندما تمر بالقناة الكبرى، غراند كانال. أما الجندول وهو أهم طريقة للتجول في المدينة وأكثرها عرضة للتفرج من المارة، لأن كل جندول يرافقه فرقة موسيقية تعزف للراكبين على طول الطريق ويرتدي جميع العاملين عليه ثياباً موحدة ومخططة. كذلك التاكسي المائي الذي يؤدي الغرض ذاته من غير عرض موسيقي رومانسي.
​الجسر الكبير ريالتو كان دائماً قلب فينيسيا التجاري، لذلك فليس من المستغرب انه كان أول جسر أقيم فوق القناة. ومع أنه كان يوماً ممراً للسجناء في طريقهم لمصير غير معروف من التعذيب ومن ثم الإعدام، إلا أنه اليوم مركز مهم للسواح وللسكان على حد سواء، بإطلالته الساحرة على الغراند كانال حيث يصطف الناس على أطرافه لمتابعة حركة القوارب والباصات المائية التي تعبر تحته، وحيث يجتمع على جانبه وتحت أقواس يعود عمرها لمئة عام فقط، بائعو الخضار والصيادون الذين يعرضون منتجاتهم المختلفة في هذا المكان منذ أكثر من 1300 عام.
​[/SIZE]غير بعيد من الجسر توجد ساحة سان بولو حيث يرتفع بشموخ كنز فينيسيا الديني، سانتا ماريا غلوريوسا​.





http:/
/up.we3rb.com//uploads/images/1-2009-we3rbfa8d6b59e0.jpg




















http://up.we3rb.com//uploads/images/1-2009-we3rba3398af880.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://up.we3rb.com//uploads/images/1-2009-we3rbbce2611521.jpg]​


منقول


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مايو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده يا جوجو

موضوعك كتير حلو انا بحب كتير هالمدينة 
شكرااا لطرحه

شوفوا هالجمال 
اه شوحلوووو





​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 مايو 2009)

مدينة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة
جميلة جدا
وواضح جدا ان اهلها بيعيشوا بسلام
جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا الموضوع
ميرسى كتير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2009)

أكيد ..أهلها ...بينعموا بالسلام زي ما قلتي ...ميرسي ..كثير ...شئ يفتح النفس ..روعة صنع الخالق....


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song

موضوع جميل ومجهود رائع تشكري عليه

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## sara A (26 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*وصور حلو كتير*
*ومدينة أكتر من جميلة*
*صدقينى فرحت لما قريت الموضوع*
*ميرسى كتير* Joyful Song
*وتمتعينا دايما بمواضيعك الحلوة*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

معلومات فى منتهى الجمال يا جورجينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

والصور الراااااائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسي هابي ...روعة طريقة رددوك الحلوة وربنا يباركك


----------

